

Bitcoin currency collapse - where next for digital cash? - nikunjvaidya
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/21/bitcoin-currency-collapse-where-next-for-digital-cash/

======
nikunjvaidya
Bitcoin's own site still isn't saying what happened, but it looks as though
the servers of one of its "Bitcoin-to-real-money" gateways, known as Mt. Gox,
were hacked. Badly-hashed passwords were stolen and useable logins recovered.
Uncontrolled fraudulent trades then quickly pushed the real-world value of
Bitcoins close to zero.

